# Burrowing Tree Frogs?



## fxrrestfires (Feb 24, 2016)

I have 2 Whites Tree Frogs, one is much larger and confident whereas the other is quite small and shy. They haven't been sexed but I think they are both male. This morning I noticed the smaller one sat on the floor in a shallow well that it had made. I know burrowing isn't good! The warmest part of the tank is currently 27.2 degrees Celsius and the humidity is 54%. 

Does anyone know why this might be happening and what I can do to help?

*they're currently on orchid bark but will be changed to coco fibre this week*


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Is it still burrowing ?


----------



## fxrrestfires (Feb 24, 2016)

Not necessarily burrowed into the substrate anymore, but still on the ground tucked between 2 logs, really hidden away...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Usually Tree frogs go to ground when they are ill, too hot , too cold or too dry. Is it worth misting the vivarium to bring the humidity up ?


----------



## fxrrestfires (Feb 24, 2016)

colinm said:


> Usually Tree frogs go to ground when they are ill, too hot , too cold or too dry. Is it worth misting the vivarium to bring the humidity up ?










I've just come home from an evening shift at work and found him on the ground at NIGHT, which is new. He's made the same little well in the substrate again ***128533;


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Does it move around at night ?


----------



## fxrrestfires (Feb 24, 2016)

colinm said:


> Does it move around at night ?


He seems to go to the water, but I haven't seen him climb at all


----------



## matteats (Jan 29, 2016)

sometimes they will burrow in the wild dry season to keep moist - maybe need a bit more misting? do they have plenty of plant/branch cover? maybe more will help them feel less exposed? : victory:


----------

